

Why digital license plates are a great idea - pook
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20008394-71.html

======
pixelbath
Article summary: "I like shiny things that move, and classic license plates
are the opposite of that!"

This is such a bad idea on so many levels, a few of which have been discussed
the last time this story (though not this exact link) was posted:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1450930>

~~~
pook
Article summary: "I like shiny things that move, and classic license plates
are the opposite of that!⸮"

I had to fix that for you. That right there is the Sarcasm Mark.

[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Irony_punctua...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Irony_punctuation)

Because it is often difficult to identify satire nowadays.

